# Dog plus 2 people looking for long term rental, anywhere in Crete



## oldbadger (Feb 18, 2009)

1st - the dog: A well behaved Springer / Jack Russell cross. No, we don't know how they managed that!
2nd - the people: We have retired here from the UK and are currently renting in Drapanias, Western Crete. 
We are looking for a dog friendly furnished property anywhere in Crete - minimum 2 bedrooms and preferably with a pool. Budget - around 500 euros per month. Looking to rent for 12 months.
Please reply to us, not the dog.


----------



## wigwam (May 28, 2009)

oldbadger said:


> 1st - the dog: A well behaved Springer / Jack Russell cross. No, we don't know how they managed that!
> 2nd - the people: We have retired here from the UK and are currently renting in Drapanias, Western Crete.
> We are looking for a dog friendly furnished property anywhere in Crete - minimum 2 bedrooms and preferably with a pool. Budget - around 500 euros per month. Looking to rent for 12 months.
> Please reply to us, not the dog.


Hi,

Dont think you will find anything with a pool but down here is nice. You could post on my forum as well if you want, specific for my area:

http://www.thepaleochorasite.com


----------

